# Toro Powermax 826oe bearing



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

How do I know if a bearing is gone? The blower makes a noticeable sound when the auger is going that wasn't there the first couple of winters...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ritetool said:


> How do I know if a bearing is gone? The blower makes a noticeable sound when the auger is going that wasn't there the first couple of winters...


* WITH the engine off reach down in there and grab it and see if there is a lot of big old slop in there. other wise post a vid or pictures of it. so the masses at hand here can have a looksee at it for you. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Grab what? All I know is that there is a different sound when the auger is engaged....I would be happy to send a video....can't seem to post it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're unsure of what a bad bearing sounds like than the next best thing is to physically feel the bearing to see if it's loose. Even better if you can turn or spin it and feel if it's silky smooth or rough or gritty. A bearing also shouldn't have any play in it.
Maybe you have a friend who is a "car guy" and might see if he's hearing what you're hearing. 

.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

When I push the handle for the auger to move it has a louder sound....and different to what I am used to hearing...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ritetool said:


> When I push the handle for the auger to move it has a louder sound....and different to what I am used to hearing...


* That sounds like something coming from under the belt cover. could be a bad idler pulley or the belt is flopping around in there. better have a looksee in there and take some pics so the masses here can peruse the situation at hand. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: It would be very unlikely you'd notice the front auger gearbox grinding or the auger end bushing/bearings being noisy.
It's very likely the tensioner pulley bearing or the bearing down at the impeller. 

.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I managed to take it apart enough to get it into my Rav4 (with a set of nice new ramps) and brought it in for a look....its still under warranty....hope to hear back tomorrow


----------

